# no kidd



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

for the sake of arguement lets say jason kidd isn't going to SA. what other players should be targeted? there is a pg who longterm will be good for 17 and 9 (parker). emanuel ginobilli can be a starting quality sg. with duncan at pf, the obvious needs are at sf and c. i guess maggette/odom and olowokandi would work. any thoughts??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> for the sake of arguement lets say jason kidd isn't going to SA. what other players should be targeted? there is a pg who longterm will be good for 17 and 9 (parker). emanuel ginobilli can be a starting quality sg. with duncan at pf, the obvious needs are at sf and c. i guess maggette/odom and olowokandi would work. any thoughts??


They should target Olowakandi with him knowing he wont be the main focus. And I doubt if Maggette will come here. Maggette wants stats right now and that is why I think he will head for Denver


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Maggette wants stats right now so he can get a big fat contract in the offseason. He'll probably go where ever the most money is. If San Antonio offers him the biggest contract, he'll be wearing a Spurs jersey next year. Same deal with the Nuggets.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yup kidd is out of the question, no kidd.

i either want j o'neal, brand, olawandi (not reallie but he's good enough) odom and magette the most, i've seen magette play and i like how he plays.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

if they get brand duncan will have to play center and he doesnt really like that, but j oneal would be a perfect fit, and form an unstoppable duo underneath


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> J.O'Neal would be a perfect fit, and form an unstoppable duo underneath


My exact thoughts and I really hope they pursue a big man. JO would fit nicely with Duncan upfront.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

combine the new twin towers, with an parker and manu, who have matured, and maybe add another wing scorer and the spurs will be a force for a long time


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

what would you think if they got odom and keon clark? if they had more cap room(i'm not sure how much they have) then they could use it on small pieces(backup center).


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> My exact thoughts and I really hope they pursue a big man. JO would fit nicely with Duncan upfront.



You are a Laker fan............and you want to see this happen?


IMO they should make an offer for Kandi and Odom. Odom could start at SF. Kandi, if signed at all, would play C. Otherwise SA could look at Chris Marcus in the draft to play C. Either that, or Duncan plays C. I know he doesn't want to.......but franchise players need to do what it takes to win.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm <<<D>>> is a spurs fan too, but he like the lakers more. newaize w/ Tony's performance today handing kings w/ a lost 108-100. would definitely give people to think about, whoever wants kidd to come to SA next season. he scored 19 points in the first quarter while duncan sits on the bench w/ 3 fouls. he then finishes w/ 32 points and 5 assist. he matched his carrer high 3rd time this season against dallas, chicago, and now sacramento. Dallas was against nash who only scored 17points, and now bibby and jackson. bibby only had like i dunno but i knoe it's less than 10. so i'm so happy w/ Tony's performance.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm NOT a Clippers fan....i'm actually a Bulls fan...BUT...

I would target Elton Brand than Michael Olowakandi.

A DUO of Elton Brand & Tim Duncan is almost a lock at the "CHIP" with the Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Stephen Jackson.

Olowakandi is NOT a good player and won't be a good fit, just for the fact that Tim Duncan doesn't like to play the CENTER position...TRUE, Shaq will dominate him inside....BUT Olowakandi isn't going to defend Shaq any better....Duncan will dominate Shaq on offense when he starts launching jumpers...he will drag Shaq outside and will open up the inside for Elton Brand or even a cutting Parker or Manu....Duncan will be a DOMINATING CENTER in the WEST next to SHAQ....Duncan is so fundamentally sound, that i don't see any defender standing a chance with him.

I doubt Jermaine O'Neal in Indiana would leave town...they like him there too much and is tought of to be the FRANCHISE of the team....and i think he likes that name...so he's staying there.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I would never go for a player like Olowokandi, a player who's probably ask for the max and a guy that from what I have seen and heard about, has a very questionable work ethic, plays mostly for money and has no other interest whatsoever.
I think Brad Miller becomes a free agent next year too and IMO he would be a perfect fit for the Spurs and he would complement Duncan perfectly well; they would be one of the most powerful frontcourt couples in the league.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> You are a Laker fan............and you want to see this happen?


Like xxMiaxx stated, I'm a big Spurs fan, but a Laker-Die Hard 
Two of my favorite teams and players Kobe/Shaq & Duncan/TP 
I wouldn't mind seeing the Spurs improve. I'm cheering for them now and if the Lakers lose out, 
I have my next team & my Duncan Jersey to sport...ya know


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> I would never go for a player like Olowokandi, a player who's probably ask for the max and a guy that from what I have seen and heard about, has a very questionable work ethic, plays mostly for money and has no other interest whatsoever.
> I think Brad Miller becomes a free agent next year too and IMO he would be a perfect fit for the Spurs and he would complement Duncan perfectly well; they would be one of the most powerful frontcourt couples in the league.


Kandi will never deserve the MAX and your right about what you've heard about him...
His desire and work is definitely in question??. He's just out for the prize instead of playing.
I hope the Spurs look beyond him, they are a class act organization with eyes for great talent.

Like I've mentioned before, the Spurs have always worked well in a Big-Man combo upfront...
This is the strength of their chemistry, Like Duncan had stated, 
he would prefer to play the 4 (a natural for him), instead of the 5.
JO is flexible at playing Center or Brad Miller. Both would fit in perfectly, 
2 post-Bangers that will work well with Duncan in the frontline


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Like I've mentioned before, the Spurs have always worked well in a Big-Man combo upfront...
> ...


Yeah, I think Duncan should stay at the 4 too, its his natural position, that's why I thought of a player like Brad Miller to complement him, because he's a real 5. Of course a tandem Ducan-O'Neal could also be devastating, but I belive O'Neal, being a 4 too, might not be so good if having to be moved to the 5.

By the way, you might have noticed I am a Rockets fan (you really kicked our butts last Sunday), so you maybe think I don't like the Spurs at all or something because, you know, we're rivals and stuff, but you might be surprised to know that they're my second favorite team (after all Duncan is my favorite player in the league), so, if the Rockets can't make it (which is probably what's gonna happen) I'd love to see Spurs going to the Finals this year.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Scola will be the pf and Duncan will shift to center!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> By the way, you might have noticed I am a Rockets fan (you really kicked our butts last Sunday), so you maybe think I don't like the Spurs at all or something because, you know, we're rivals and stuff, but you might be surprised to know that they're my second favorite team (after all Duncan is my favorite player in the league), so, if the Rockets can't make it (which is probably what's gonna happen) I'd love to see Spurs going to the Finals this year.



You and I are on the same page, with our 2nd Favorite team and players...
The Spurs and "Mr.Big Fun" Duncan.
This team is on a Hot Streak and it looks like their momentum will carry them down the Stretch-Run.

Not a lot is being said about the Spurs all year, but they would prefer it this way. They'll make their presence felt in the playoff's, when it counts the most.

I honestly think they are the best team out West.
D.A's (ESPN) Comment & Article on San Antonio...
"The Next Dynasty" is looking brighter by the moment.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Spurs never get as much attention as other teams, just as happen with Duncan and other players, but they're always there and right now they're on a really hot streak. It's a team I wouldn't want to face on the playoffs, I watched them against the Rockets and they gave me a great impression of a tough team, they didn't even needed Duncan for the easy victory, now they got a bunch of role players around that complement him really well and can win games too.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Not a lot is being said about the Spurs all year, but they would prefer it this way. They'll make their presence felt in the playoff's, when it counts the most.
> ...


 No way. Kings have the recent gruelling playoff experience, and they seem to beat teams with effortless appearance. I don't feel the spurs can't beat them in a series.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. Kings have the recent gruelling playoff experience, and they seem to beat teams with effortless appearance. I don't feel the spurs can't beat them in a series.


I wouldn't underestimate the Spurs, I believe they have beaten Sacramento 3 times already this season.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. Kings have the recent gruelling playoff experience, and they seem to beat teams with effortless appearance. I don't feel the spurs can't beat them in a series.



Theirs going to be some great battles in the playoff's, 
The West is Deep and The East will put up a fight.
If it does come down to the Kings and Spurs Like Tenshi said, don't under-estimate them.

Duncan is already a Champion and the team he has now has been through some tough playoff games themselves.


----------

